# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  32 ատա՞մ թե՞ PS Club

## Rammstein

Հետաքրքիր է, ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այս հաղորդումների մասին։

Խնդրում եմ քվեարկեք։

----------


## unknown

32   ատամ,շատ   եմ  սիրում  եդ   հաղորդումը

----------


## Cesare

> Հետաքրքիր է, ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այս հաղորդումների մասին։


Ուռած վախտ չայով կեթա :

Իսկ եթե մի-քիչ լուրջ ոչ ենա մի բան ոչ ել են ... 2սնել տափակ հաղորդումներ են ...

----------


## Սերխիո

PS Club- ն տափակ հաղորդում ա:

----------


## Taurus

32-ի կատակները կանխագուշակվող են:
P.S.-ինը շատ տափակ են:
երկուսն ել պատահում ա, որ նայում եմ, այսինքն եթե հեռուստացույցը միացրեցի ու էտ եղավ, տրամ եղավ կնայեմ, կարելի ա առանձնացնել 32-ից մառազմները ու P.S.-ից Չարենցին, մնացածը տուֆություն ա, ու շատ վատ են խաղում:

----------


## nune'

Օհօօօօօօօօ..մի հարց, որի շուրջ ես երկար չեմ մտածի, այսինքն ընդհանրապես չեմ մտածի՝ ոչ էն, ոչ էն...ցածրորակ, տափակ, շատ հաճախ գռեհիկ....բայց դե, որ միացնեմ լինի կնայեմ..ու գիտեք ինչի, որովհետև նայելու բան չկա....համ էլ օգուտա իրանց նայելը էն առումով, որ ինչպես ասում են, խելացի մարդն ուրիշի սխալների վրա ա սովորում… :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

Ամեն մեկից 2-3 հաղորդում եմ նայել և այլևս չեմ նայել` միտք էլ չունեմ նայելու..

----------


## varduuhi

PS Club-ը ոնց  որ 32 ատամի անհաջող նմանակումը լինի

----------


## Katka

32 ատամը վերջերս իրոք 28 ատամ է դարձել, մինչև այդ կարծես թե 22 լիներ որից մի 2-ը փչացած էին: Չէ, իրոք, որակը վերջերս բարձրացել է և եթե շարունակվի այս տեմպով բոլոր 32 ատամն էլ առողջ և գեղեցիկ կլինեն: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է PS club-ին, միանշանակ տափակություն.... Ցավում եմ, տղաներ, բայց, իրոք, ձեր կատակները բավականին տափակ և անորակ են.... Կարծում եմ այս տեմպով շարունակելն անիմաստ է, ապագա չունեք..... :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

32-ում հաջողված բաներ մեկ-մեկ լինում են:
ՊՍ-ը լրիվ հիմարություն ա: Էն օրը մեկը խմել էր բեմում իրա ... էր կորցրել էր, ման էր գալի, որ գտնի: Վերջը, գտավ:
Ու սա ցուցադրում են ողջ հանրապետությունով կամ Երեւանով մեկ...
Իրականում 2 -ն էլ նույն ... են տարբեր տարաներում: 

Ինչպես մի անգամ ասաց իմ ավագ ընկերներից մեկը.
-Լավ, իջանք .... հասել ենք ՈՒռեկի  :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

Ոչ մեկը...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ավելի հաջողվածա 32 Ակումբը,ստեղ գոնե մեկ-մեկ բոց բաներ են լինում…
Էս PS Club-ի օգտին քվեարկող չկա՞  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Mari_A

P.S. club-ը շատ լկտի ''հումորներ'' ա անում ու շեշտը հիմնականում դրա վրա ա դրած, քանի որ որակ չկա, իսկ 32-ը նայվումա:

----------

snow (06.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> P.S. club-ը շատ լկտի ''հումորներ'' ա անում ու շեշտը հիմնականում դրա վրա ա դրած, քանի որ որակ չկա, իսկ 32-ը նայվումա:


32-ն էլ նենց ոչինչ. չի տառապում ցենզուրայի սահմաններում հոմորներ անելով:

----------


## Սամվել

Comedy Club ԲԱյց ԴՎԴով առանց ռեկլամների  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Yevuk

Որ սկզբից Comedy Club ես նայում, դրանից հետո 2նել աղբ են......Չեմ հասկանում Comedy Club-ը ինչի փակեցին???? Որ մարդիկ 32 ու PS նայեն ու ճաշակները քցեն?????  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

Խղճում եմ նրանց, ովքեր Comedy Club-ի հիման վրա են ճաշակ զարգացնում:

----------

Շինարար (21.09.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

_ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ նայում, ոչ մեկն էլ մի բան չի…_

----------


## Cindy

Երկուսնել ինձ դուր չեն գալիս:Մեր հայերի խասյաթնա էլի,մեկից մի բան տենում վռազ նույնատիպ մի հաղորդում սարքում են

----------


## Rammstein

> Երկուսնել ինձ դուր չեն գալիս:Մեր հայերի խասյաթնա էլի,մեկից մի բան տենում վռազ նույնատիպ մի հաղորդում սարքում են


Առաջին սարքողն էլ պարտադիտ պետք ա ռուսներից տեսած լինի, չէ՞ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Ոչ մեկնէլ չեմ նայում, բայց համեմատման կարգով 32 - ը մի քիչ նայվում ա

----------


## Աբելյան

2-ն էլ նույն զիբիլն են

Արմենի ու Արտյոմի տափակությունները ավելի խնդալու են, քան թե դրանց սրամիտ, երկար մտածված հումորները

----------


## Արամ

> 2-ն էլ նույն զիբիլն են
> 
> Արմենի ու Արտյոմի տափակությունները ավելի խնդալու են, քան թե դրանց սրամիտ, երկար մտածված հումորները


 :Wink:  Ստորագրում եմ

----------


## Freddie

> *2-ն էլ նույն զիբիլն են*
> 
> Արմենի ու Արտյոմի տափակությունները ավելի խնդալու են, քան թե դրանց սրամիտ, երկար մտածված հումորները


Ես էլ եմ ստորագրում։ :Hands Up:  
PS Clubը ընդհանրապես թխած հղորդումից թխած հաղորհում է։ :Bad:

----------


## Davo'o

> Որ սկզբից Comedy Club ես նայում, դրանից հետո 2նել աղբ են......Չեմ հասկանում Comedy Club-ը ինչի փակեցին???? Որ մարդիկ 32 ու PS նայեն ու ճաշակները քցեն?????


Comedy Club-ն էլ երեւի բարձրաճաշակ հասարակության համար նախատեսված հումորային նախագաիծ է, հա՞:  :Tongue:

----------


## impression

> 32 ատա՞մ թե՞ PS Club


միմիայն "Ծիծաղի տուն"

----------


## Yevuk

> Comedy Club-ն էլ երեւի բարձրաճաշակ հասարակության համար նախատեսված հումորային նախագաիծ է, հա՞:


Չէ, ես չասացի, թե Comedy Club-ը մի հիասքանչ հաղորդում է....Ճիշտ է, նա էլ իր վատ կողմերը ունի, բայց հո 32ից ու PSից լավնա........Էդ արդեն այսօրվա համար մեծ բանա......

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> միմիայն "Ծիծաղի տուն"


Լիլ դու հումորի ունիկալ տաղանդ ունես,ջրիկացրի՛ր, արի՛ լրջացրա, սենց չի լինի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Բա՜ չէ գլխավոր Ոզնուն թողած փսի-մսի, ատամ-մատամ պիտի նայենք ու հաշվենք   :Blush: 




> *Comedy Club-ն էլ երեւի բարձրաճաշակ հասարակության համար նախատեսված հումորային նախագաիծ է, հա՞: *


Հիմնականում այո՜, հենց էտ բարձրաճաշակ  :Pardon:   ալիգարխների շնորհիվ էր երկար ժամանակ գոյատևում  :Tongue:  
Երեխեք ինչ եք խոսում, հլը խոստովանեք քանի անգամ եք Comedy Club-ի հաղորդումները նայել ու ուրախացել, որ տենց պրոեկտ կա: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա ցենզուրային, ախր մոռացել եք որ ռուսական հաղորդում էր հիմնականում  նախատեսված ռուս հանդիսատեսի համար ....Եթե համարում եք անմակարդակ, մի՛ նայեք, բայց նայելով հանդերձ մի ասեք թե չեք նայել, ամոթա, աաաամոթ  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> PS Club- ն տափակ հաղորդում ա:


 :Hands Up:  PS Club-ը իր ամբողջ էությամբ , մասնակիցներով, հյուրերով և այլ բաներով ուղղակի տանել չեմ կարողանում, իսկ 32 ատամը հաճույքով նայում եմ ճիշտ է մեկ- մեկ տափակ բաներ էլ են ասում բայց միևնույնա հիմնականում հաճելի է իրենց հումորները լսել:

----------


## ministr

Մակարդակի բացակայություն երկու տեղում էլ!!!!
Հեչ լսել եք ոնց են խոսում էդ երկու հաղորդումների "աստղերից" ոմանք???

----------


## Rammstein

> Մակարդակի բացակայություն երկու տեղում էլ!!!!
> Հեչ լսել եք ոնց են խոսում էդ երկու հաղորդումների "աստղերից" ոմանք???


Ճիշտ ա, ոչ մեկում էլ մակարդակ չկա, բայց եթե համեմատենք, ապա ես կընտրեմ 32-ը։
Ինձ թվում ա շատերը նկատել են, էս PS club-ը շատ գռեհիկ ա, դրա պատճառն էլ այն է, որ հումոր չեն կարողանում անեն, ստիպված գռեհիկ բաներ են անում։ Ու մարդիկ ծիծաղում են ոչ թե հումորի վրա, որը բացակայում է, այլ գռեհկության վրա։ Էդ էլ նրանից ա, որ մեր հայերի մեծ մասը կոմպլեքսավորված են, ու ինտիմ թեմաները իրանց թվում են ծիծաղալու։

----------

Շինարար (21.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

32 ատամ-ի թիմից խորապես հարգում եմ MP3 Արամին, որպես իսկապես տաղանդավոր մարդ: Ընդհանրապես այդ հաղորդումը պետք է ընդմիշտ փակվեր, այն սեղան ջարդելու դեպքից հետո: Կոնկրետ էդ հաղորդումը ես համարում են հեռուստադիտողին էշի տեղ դնել: 

 Ասում եք PS Club-ը գռեհիկ է, լրիվ համամիտ եմ: Առավել ևս այդ թիմի տղաներից Արարատ FM-ով ինչ-որ հաղորդումներ են վարում կեսգիշերից հետո... Մի անգամ հարմար լինի փորձեք լսել... կամ չէ ավելի լավա չփորձեք:

----------

Nadine (12.06.2009), Լուսաբեր (18.06.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

քվեարկել եմ «ոչ մեկը» որովհետև առանձնապես ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ սիրում... հազվադեպ կարողա 32-ը նայեմ :Smile: , իսկ ՊՍ-ից ընդհնարապես :Bad: ....

----------


## Chilly

Ժողովուրդ, եթե Արմենիայի եթերին ուշադիր լինեիք, չէիք ասի, թե մեր հումորային հաղորդումները թխած են ինչ-որ տեղից... մենք լաաավ էլ բացող ու օրիգինալ հումոր ունենք. *Իմ ՄԵԾ, ՉԱՂ հայկական հարսանիքը*... էդ նայում ես ու աչքիդ էլ ոչ 32 ա երևում, ոչ էլ PS

----------

davidus (13.06.2009), Nareco (28.04.2009), SDes77 (26.06.2009), Աշխեն (12.06.2009), Երկնային (25.06.2009), Շինարար (21.09.2009)

----------


## masivec

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե Արմենիայի եթերին ուշադիր լինեիք, չէիք ասի, թե մեր հումորային հաղորդումները թխած են ինչ-որ տեղից... մենք լաաավ էլ բացող ու օրիգինալ հումոր ունենք. *Իմ ՄԵԾ, ՉԱՂ հայկական հարսանիքը*... էդ նայում ես ու աչքիդ էլ ոչ 32 ա երևում, ոչ էլ PS


32-ը միշտ էլ լավն ա եղել :Hands Up: Իսկ ՓՍ-ը դեմից էր լավը իսկ հետո... :Bad:  :Bad: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա Իմ ՄԵԾ, ՉԱՂ հայկական հարսանիքին ասեմ, որ բացումաաաաա.... :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Viki1983

ՇԱՏ ՀԵՏԱՔՐՔԻՐ ՀԱՂՈՐԴՈՒՄ  Է 32 ԱՏԱՄԸ` ՆՐԱՆՑ ՀՈՒՄՈՐԸ ՇԱՏ ՈՒԺԵՂ Է: :Hands Up: 

*Մոդերատորական։ Ակումբում ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌԵՐՈՎ գրառումները արգելվում են։ Կարդացե՛ք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։*

----------


## Phantom Lord

Երևի 32-ը, բայց արդեն վաղուց չեմ նայել: Comedy Club-ը էդ երկուսին ծալած ունի:

----------

Elmo (12.06.2009), Rammstein (20.06.2009), Yevuk (16.06.2009), Լեո (13.06.2009)

----------


## Phantom Lord

> Ճիշտ ա, ոչ մեկում էլ մակարդակ չկա, բայց եթե համեմատենք, ապա ես կընտրեմ 32-ը։
> Ինձ թվում ա շատերը նկատել են, էս PS club-ը շատ գռեհիկ ա, դրա պատճառն էլ այն է, որ հումոր չեն կարողանում անեն, ստիպված գռեհիկ բաներ են անում։ Ու մարդիկ ծիծաղում են ոչ թե հումորի վրա, որը բացակայում է, այլ գռեհկության վրա։ Էդ էլ նրանից ա, որ մեր հայերի մեծ մասը կոմպլեքսավորված են, ու ինտիմ թեմաները իրանց թվում են ծիծաղալու։


+1111

----------

Rammstein (20.06.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Համեմատելով այդ 2ը-ը.... երևի 32  :Think: 
ամեն դեպքում եթե միամիտ  ՏՎ-ով աչքովս ընկնի կնայեմ,(եթե ուրիշ ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան չլինի): 
Այդ 2-ի "հումորներն էլ" չեմ հասկանում.. կամ ինքս հումորի զգացում չունեմ, կամել իրանց "Շոուն" Comedi-ի շաաատ վատ նմանակումն է, բոլոր մյուս նմանակումների նման, որոնք հիմա մեր հեռուստատեսության ՄԵԾ մասն են կազմում:  :Sad: 
Հայաստանում հեռուստաշոուները նմանակելու սերը կհամեմատեմ միայն - Չինական հեռախոսների հետ... :Bad:

----------

Interdenominational (14.06.2009), Yevuk (16.06.2009)

----------


## Dorian

32-ը արդեն իրեն սպառել ա, էլ չի նայվում:
PS-ը հենց սկզբից էլ ցածրարժեքություն էր ու ԱՏՍՏՈՅ... Փախած դեմքերի հավաքածու, որոնք տենց էլ չիմացան, թե հումորն ինչ ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.06.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Ինձ այս երկու հաղորդումներից դուր է գալիս առաջինը: Երկրորդը ուղղակի մեր եթերի հերթական խայտառակություններից մեկն է: Ոչ մի բան չկա, որ հետաքրքիր լինի էդ հաղորդման մեջ: Էդքան մարդ են հավաքել ու չես իմանում ինչ են ուզում էս խեղճ հեռուստադիտողից: Ինչ-որ անկապ < կատակներ > են անում, իրանք անում են իրանք էլ ծիծաղում: :Think:

----------


## armena

երկուսի մասին էլ բացասական կարծիքի եմ

----------


## Rammstein

Թեմայից մի քիչ շեղվելով՝ ուզում եմ ասել, թե էն oրը ինչքան էի ապշել, երբ իմացա, թե մեր Yere1 հեռուստասերիալը ինչ կարգի ա թխած ռուսներից: Թխած չի է, այլ դրած թարգմանած ա:  :Bad:

----------

Elmo (20.06.2009), Phantom Lord (20.06.2009), Sirene (28.06.2009), Արամ (20.06.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Իմ համար զարմանալի է, թե ոնց կարողա մարդ "Comedy" կամ "Наша Раша" նայելուց հետո, ալիքը փոխի, ու նույն խինդ ու ծիծաղով նայի Yere1 կամ PS club... :Dntknw: 

Հ.Գ. Խոսքս չի վերաբերվում այն մարդկանց ովքեր որ ռուսերեն չեն հասկանում... :Smile:

----------

Phantom Lord (21.06.2009)

----------


## Phantom Lord

> Իմ համար զարմանալի է, թե ոնց կարողա մարդ "Comedy" կամ "Наша Раша" նայելուց հետո, ալիքը փոխի, ու նույն խինդ ու ծիծաղով նայի Yere1 կամ PS club...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Խոսքս չի վերաբերվում այն մարդկանց ովքեր որ ռուսերեն չեն հասկանում...


Ճիշտ ա: Իմ մոտ հենց էդ ա: Դրանցից հետո էդ տնազը ուղղակի չի նայվում:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Թեմայից մի քիչ շեղվելով՝ ուզում եմ ասել, թե էն oրը ինչքան էի ապշել, երբ իմացա, թե մեր Yere1 հեռուստասերիալը ինչ կարգի ա թխած ռուսներից: Թխած չի է, այլ դրած թարգմանած ա:


Դա դեռ հեչ... 
Ես կասեմ Հայկական "КВН" ու կքաշվեմ մի կողմ... :LOL:  :Sad:

----------

armena (24.06.2009)

----------


## armena

> Դա դեռ հեչ... 
> Ես կասեմ Հայկական "КВН" ու կքաշվեմ մի կողմ...


ըհը  :Sad:   ես միշտ զարմանում եմ,որ մարդիկ ուղղակի քնկարող են այդքան մակարդակ ու անճաշակ լինել:  :Bad:

----------


## Ungrateful

> ըհը   ես միշտ զարմանում եմ,որ մարդիկ ուղղակի քնկարող են այդքան մակարդակ ու անճաշակ լինել:


Ինչի՞ ես տենց կոպիտ արտահայտվում... կարողա էն մարդիք Լավ  էլ ճաշակով են... :Smile: 
ուղղակի հումորի զգացումից էն զուրկ... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Սարգսյան

:Bad:  Քնձռոտ բան են, երկուսն է՛լ, բայց ցավալին դա չի: Ուրեմն իրականում էդ որակի պահանջը կա, ինչի հաշվին էլ գոյատևում են նմանատիպ հաղորդումնները:

----------

Enigmatic (26.06.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

> Քնձռոտ բան են, երկուսն է՛լ, բայց ցավալին դա չի: Ուրեմն իրականում էդ որակի պահանջը կա, ինչի հաշվին էլ գոյատևում են նմանատիպ հաղորդումնները:


Համաձայն եմ բայց 32 ատամը մի քիչ որակը լավացրել ա

----------


## armena

> Ուրեմն իրականում էդ որակի պահանջը կա, ինչի հաշվին էլ գոյատևում են նմանատիպ հաղորդումնները:


հասկացանք որ պահանջարկ կա,դա չի նշանակում որ ամեն անհեթեթություն պիտի եթեր դուրս գա  :Angry2:

----------

Rammstein (29.06.2009)

----------


## armena

> Ինչի՞ ես տենց կոպիտ արտահայտվում... կարողա էն մարդիք Լավ  էլ ճաշակով են...
> ուղղակի հումորի զգացումից էն զուրկ...


  :Sad:  բայց չէ որ ամեն մի հաղորդումը հատուկ մի ղեկավարն ունի,որ այդ հաղորդման ոճից բան է հասկանում:  :Think:  Այ քեզ բան:  Հումորի զգացում չունեն,թող դրանով չզբաղվեն:

----------


## Հայկօ

32-ը լավն ա:

----------

davidus (07.07.2009), Jarre (07.07.2009), Մանուլ (21.09.2009)

----------


## Oksij

32  :Hands Up:

----------

Jarre (07.07.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

էրեգ 32ը նայեցի շատ լավն էր

----------


## PetrAni

Ոչինչ միանշանակ չի.........
Բայց 32-ը երբեմն շատ հաջողված ու նույնիսկ մակարդակով համարներ է ունենում :Ok:

----------

Jarre (07.07.2009)

----------


## armena

> Ոչինչ միանշանակ չի.........
> Բայց 32-ը երբեմն շատ հաջողված ու նույնիսկ մակարդակով համարներ է ունենում


հա,բայց էդ լավ հումորները այնքան հազվադեպ են,որ պետք է նստես ու սպասես: Ցավոք սրտի  :Sad:  

իսկ երբ էլ որ իրենք կարծում են որ հումոր են անում,  :Angry2:  լրիվ տափակություն է դուրս գալիս:Ու ես դրա պատճարով շատ եմ զայրանում,մեկ-մեկ ուղղակի շատ անմակարդակ համարներ են պատրաստում:

----------


## Ungrateful

> հա,բայց էդ լավ հումորները այնքան հազվադեպ են,որ պետք է նստես ու սպասես: Ցավոք սրտի  
> 
> իսկ երբ էլ որ իրենք կարծում են որ հումոր են անում,  լրիվ տափակություն է դուրս գալիս:Ու ես դրա պատճարով շատ եմ զայրանում,մեկ-մեկ ուղղակի շատ անմակարդակ համարներ են պատրաստում:


Եթե զայրանում ես, ուղղակի մի նայի... Ես տենց եմ անում, օգնումա...  :Smile:

----------


## PetrAni

> հա,բայց էդ լավ հումորները այնքան հազվադեպ են,որ պետք է նստես ու սպասես: Ցավոք սրտի  
> 
> իսկ երբ էլ որ իրենք կարծում են որ հումոր են անում,  լրիվ տափակություն է դուրս գալիս:Ու ես դրա պատճարով շատ եմ զայրանում,մեկ-մեկ ուղղակի շատ անմակարդակ համարներ են պատրաստում:




Այդ դեպքում նմանօրինակ հաղորդումները քեզ համար չեն, և պետք չէ իզուր ժամանակդ վատնես լավ համար դիտելու ակնկալիքով: :Smile:

----------


## armena

> Եթե զայրանում ես, ուղղակի մի նայի... Ես տենց եմ անում, օգնումա...



հա,լավ խորհուրդ է: Չեմ նայում,բայց երբ աչքովս է ընկնում անտանելի է դառնում  :Bad:

----------


## Ungrateful

> հա,լավ խորհուրդ է: Չեմ նայում,բայց երբ աչքովս է ընկնում անտանելի է դառնում


Հա՞ ... բայց նախորդ գրառումիցդ ինձ միանշանակ թված որ դու ակտիվ հետևում ես...   :Dntknw: 



> հա,բայց էդ լավ հումորները այնքան հազվադեպ են

----------


## armena

> Հա՞ ... բայց նախորդ գրառումիցդ ինձ միանշանակ թված որ դու ակտիվ հետևում ես...


Չէ,ես չեմ հետևում:   :Cool:   :Smile: 

բայց գիտեմ,որ հիմնականում անմակարդակ եվ անորակ հումոր է:  :Bad: 

Վաայ.........  :Sad:

----------


## Jarre

Նախընտրում եմ 32, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ PS ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում։
Բայց տրաքում եմ սեքսի մասին իդիոտ հումորներից։ Երբեմն 32-ի հումորը վերածվում է ոչ թե պոշլիության, այլ անատոմիայի դասի։ Մի անգամ նույնիսկ ակումբային տարբերակից այդ համարի կեսից դուրս եկա։ 

Բայց մնացածը դուրս գալիս է։ Հասկանում եմ, որ էսօր պահանջարկը դա է, բայց մի քիչ էլ մտածեք, որ պահանջարկը մենակ դա չի։

Հուսով եմ, որ եթե այստեղ 32-ից մարդ մտնում է ուշադրություն կդարձնի ու կների։ Կպնելու համար չեմ գրում  :Smile:

----------

Phantom Lord (08.07.2009), Tig (21.07.2009), Ungrateful (07.07.2009), xaladilnick (08.07.2009), Արամ (08.07.2009)

----------


## Kinder Surprise

Սկզբից միանշանակ նախընտրում է 32 ը, բայց հիմա երկուսն էլ անհետաքրքիր են: Կներեք, որ թեմաիյց շեղվում եմ, բայց ով գիտի էն երգի անունը, էն որ Գարիկն ու Վաչեն գալիս են???

----------


## Գուգօ

32ը էլի մի քիչ նայվումա, թե չէ էն լակօտներին նայել չի լինում :Angry2:

----------


## Tyler

Միանշանակ 32 ատամ: Հովոյի, Չարենցի ու Արմենի ժամանակներով PS-ը հլը մի քիչ նայվում էր, հետո դառավ ահավոր տափակ  :Sad:

----------

snow (06.10.2009)

----------

